# Tachometer help s14 (se)



## Agbsalasie (Jun 30, 2004)

Im new the the game so please be nice, I just received my equus 3 3/8 tach since my tach on my 240sx se is dead. My question is can some one tell me EXACTLY how they hooked up the lighting to their aftermarket tach. I dont know what wire to use which is best or easiest. thnks


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

if the tach works, then I'd run the power wire through my headlights. That way everytime you turn your lights on....but I know little about aftermarket guages....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

just hook the wire for the lights up to the ignition wire. it's the same wire you hook an aftermarket cd player to. the lights for the tach will be on whenever the car is on then. or you could even throw a switch in it and turn the lights on as you please.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If they are mechanical gauges find your dimmer switch (if you have one) and tap into the business end of it.
Failing that you will need a multimeter or test light and some time. Just crack open the panel underneath your dash on the drivers side and test the power lines in there till you find the one that goes +12v when you turn the lights on.


----------

